

Ask HN: Need any Graphic work done? - shahedkhan30

I'm a part-time freelancer, looking for some small work, I'm trying to extend my knowledge in design and illustrator.<p>If you're looking for small design work (logo, site graphics, banners, ads, etc) please feel free to reach me.<p>I charge a small hourly rate, smaller than most freelancers, I provide top-quality designs, and mockups. I also accept PayPal as a payment.<p>I am not looking for a position in a company, just a small job that I can help pay my bills, etc.<p>Please feel free to contact me at: shahedkhan30 [at] gmail.com
======
johng
Portfolio or examples of work anywhere?

~~~
shahedkhan30
I do not have the time to manage and create a personal portfolio, but here are
some of my work I gathered together:

[http://imgur.com/a2Bafl&C59SI&fnv4s&Ktj8w&Jg...](http://imgur.com/a2Bafl&C59SI&fnv4s&Ktj8w&Jg9Gm&yBGUd&TwKnZ&qC15L)

Click next to see my other examples.

------
shahedkhan30
Finished a project, looking for more, feel free to email me or drop a message
below.

